
Show HN: Gladys Assistant – A privacy-first, open-source home assistant - pierregillesl
https://gladysassistant.com/
======
pierregillesl
Hi Hacker News

I’m Pierre-Gilles Leymarie, and I created 7 years ago Gladys Assistant, an
open-source home automation software.

At the time, it was just a pet project: something to help me automate my
student room.

Today, we have been downloaded more than 40k times and we are launching a new
website based on Docusauraus v2.

I would love to have your feedback on this new website!

------
m-p-3
Looks nice, and I can understand putting some features behind a subscription
when it requires some servers and remote services to maintain, but putting
_End-to-End Encrypted Remote Access_ as a paid feature goes against the
"privacy-first" concept.

~~~
pierregillesl
Why? If you use Gladys locally (on your local network), or has the knowledge
to self host everything, then it’s 100% free (because it’s open-source), and
your privacy is respected

You pay for things which cost me money !

------
absaminaeem
Good privacy ...

